# New Training the pointing lab book



## jkolson (Mar 22, 2006)

Couldn't believe it. I paid $20 for the first 73 pages of the book (thought I was going to get the whole book). According to the web site part 2 was due out in Jan, part # in Feb of this year. Part 2 isn't available yet and part 3 isn't even done yet and I have to pay MORE to get the rest of the book!!! :******: If there was some revolutionary info it wouldn't bother me, but I didn't learn anything I already didn't know! So far I've been going with Mike Goulds' "The Labradore Shooting Dog" to train my pup and this book has told me NOTHING new. I respect the reputation they have but WOW!!!!!!!!!! I'll stop ranting now. :evil:


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

ASk for your money back and go get a book on training pointers and use the parts that apply to what your trying to accomplish the whole pointing lab thing is strange. I have nothing against it but its a compromise at best.

Pointers are trained alike, just like retrievers without regard to breed.

Same basic techniques apply to all.

Good luck


----------



## kgpcr (Sep 2, 2006)

you got HOSED!! you can buy the whole book for 20.00 at amazon or ebay or Cabelas. I demand a refund


----------



## jkolson (Mar 22, 2006)

kgpcr said:


> you got HOSED!! you can buy the whole book for 20.00 at amazon or ebay or Cabelas. I demand a refund


This is the new book, it was supposed to be complete in Feb, and it's still not done. :eyeroll:


----------

